
Nine billion company names - Turukawa
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21676804-businesses-are-coming-up-ever-sillier-ways-identify-themselves-nine-billion-company
======
dalke
Wow. It's the Economist version of saying the Millennials aren't as good as
the Slackers (who aren't as good as the Baby Boomers (who aren't as good as
the Greatest Generation ...)).

